# RC Drag brushless motor set ups



## Dragnut57 (Nov 18, 2010)

I just got my first drag kit, it is basic. A 33 Willys. I have not been into RC's in the last 10 years so EVERYTHING has changed. I want to put the most bang for my buck in the car but I know absolutely nothing about brushless systems. What would be the best to start with that will not break the bank but also make the car relatively quick? Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks, Drag nut


----------



## legendeli (Feb 7, 2010)

Ha, well i was just looking at the forums i race carpet oval so don't by any means take my advise but anyway, i see rc rags on youtube and they all use Mamba Max casle creations motors. They are a sensorless based brushless motor. They are some of the fastest brushless motors made right now. The bigger the KV the faster the motor is (short distance, good for drag racing). But i think you can get a Mamba Max system for around $250 tops depending on what speed control you get. Hope this helps!!!


----------



## KLUPI (Jan 15, 2007)

Your best bet is going with a Mamba Max Pro 7700kv system. You can run 2 and 3 cell packs and that is the typical motor being used. You have all the adjustability needed in the speed control for whatever class you may run. At $195.00 its a great deal. 

Ken Lupi
www.Dragraceconcepts.com
A-51 Driveline Designs
Nitro T/F ET World Record Holder 1.488


----------

